# Building a New Railway



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Alaska to Alberta Railway (A2A); ambitious but doable...and needed!

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=502490&stc=1&d=1563595031


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=502494&stc=1&d=1563595031


----------



## ARR (Oct 15, 2017)

Pretty ambitious plan. Not sure I see it actually happening though. From what I've read, they're basically in the feasibility study phase of things right now. Lots of land to buy for right of way and immense logistical hurdles. Plus, the ARR is a single track mainline from Seward all the way to Eielson without room in many places to expand.

I also find the slogan "Connecting Alaska and Canada to the global marketplace" a bit odd since the ARR already goes to the ports in Seward and Whittier. We already are connected to the global marketplace. I just hope our state doesn't get suckered into subsidizing this like has always been done with the oil companies. You want to profit from Alaska? What's in it for us?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=502502&stc=1&d=1563596854

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=502504&stc=1&d=1563596854


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like the go-ahead has been given...... 

Alaska to Alberta Railroad gets approval


----------

